# Why is ham so expensive?



## Little_Bit_Red

I posted this elsewhere, so sorry for crosspost - but my aunt had a honey-baked ham, 8 lbs and it was $55. Is this normal....?


----------



## mekasmom

It's not that high everywhere. You might just have to shop around. Ham is one of the better buys on meat if you look around for good prices.


----------



## unregistered5595

For at least 2 years now, aldi's has had specials on ham.
It's smoked, no water added spiral cut bone in ham, and delicious.
(not too salty, nice smokiness, meat/fat ratio is excellent, and we throw away the glaze package that comes with it)
$1.49/lb We picked up 3 of them last month.
The specials are usually close to Christmas and in April near Easter.

We just tore one ham up last week, into 5 packages of ham (for 10 plus meals) in the freezer and one bone which we made into a fabulous split pea and ham soup, yum, especially on these cold winter days. We have ham and cheese sandwiches, scalloped potatoes and ham, quiche, ham green peppers onions fritatta or omelet, and ham and bean or ham and bean soups in our future.


----------



## MO_cows

honey-baked is a brand name, supposed to be premium ham and it is very expensive. You can get a good ham for less.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red

ok, thanks - it was so odd to see it so expensive....I will remember to shop around!


----------



## Raven12

Ditto on the honeybaked being one of the most expensive.


----------



## Mountain Mick

Down here Honeybake ham will set you back about $45AUD per Kg so that 2.2lbs for $45AUD which would break down to about $20.45 per lbs so I would pay for 8lbs about $163.60AUD and the Aussie dollar is making about $167.62US for 8lbs. MM


----------



## lathermaker

I'll second or third the Aldi ham recommendation. The brand they carry is _"Appleton Farms"_. I think it's one of the best hams that I've tasted in years. Not too salty, with a nice hickory smoke flavor. At $1.49 US, it's a steal!


----------



## wannabechef

Because its time consuming to cure them.


----------



## roger352

You can make your own ham in 3 hours, we do.
Put the ham in a large pan or stock pot, add an onion quartered and cover with coke (sweetness) simmer 1 hour for each pound roughly, remove cut crisscross pattern in the fat and stud with cloves, cover with black treacle or golden syrup even marmalade, brown sugar,mustard powder. Put in oven on a medium heat for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## ralph perrello

Someone has to pay for all those expensive drugs and antibiotics they feed the hogs.


----------



## arnie

at one time I lived near a honey baked ham sales store over 25 years ago .and like a gormet restrant the quality .was well worth the price but a couple years ago we had one while visiting in Chicago . and were disappointed the less costly wallmart brands were on the same level ;we figgered that as they have grown they are cutting back on the good stuff that made them famous . real honey cost over 10 $ a quart here .the extra time and quality ingredints used in the preperation set these above the rest .


----------

